# Device Probe freezes after detecting Ethernet address



## ideogon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 7.0 from CDs I made a few months ago on a brand new system with parts I just got in from NewEgg.  I select the default option from the Boot Loader and it goes into the device probe.  Several devices are recognized, but then it freezes at:



I don't see any errors on the screen, and I can't seem to scroll up to see if I'm missing one, but I don't think there is.  I am using a CD, but the disk appears undamaged and is clean.  All components appear to be recognized by the BIOS.

System:
Asus M3A78-T motherboard
AMD Phenom X4 9850
(OCZ Platinum 2GB) * 4
Generic DVD+-RW drive


----------



## ideogon (Jan 7, 2009)

I meant to say that it freezes at:

mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xf7ffc00 0-0xf7ffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd.  Yukon EC Ultra Id 0xb4 Rev 0x03> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:22:15:86:02:47


----------



## ideogon (Jan 7, 2009)

*Progress...sort of*

I've actually been able to get past this part once.  It continued into the installation menu.  I was able to configure the system and then when I set it to boot from the CD/DVD, it said that the CD/DVD drive isn't supported.

Did some Googling and apparently that even though the BIOS recognizes my DVD (and thus loaded the installation menu from it) doesn't mean that the FreeBSD installation recognizes my DVD drive.  According to FreeBSD's site, it should recognize any ATAPI CD/DVD drive, which it is according to the BIOS.  I went back into the BIOS and realized that the drive was being recognized, however, as slave and not master, so I reconnected it as slave (confirmed this in the BIOS) and rebooted, speculating that this is the underlying issue of FreeBSD not supporting my CD/DVD drive.

However, now I cannot get past this point (after probing the Ethernet address) in the device probe in order to continue on to the FreeBSD installation menu.

Any ideas...?


----------



## ideogon (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got one line further!  Haha.  After detecting the Ethernet address, now:

miibus0:  <MII bus> on msk0


----------



## ideogon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey...how about some help?


----------



## ale (Jan 8, 2009)

I think that the problem is similar to the one in these thread in the stable mailing list:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-December/047276.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-December/047281.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-January/047283.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-January/047284.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-January/047316.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-January/047319.html

Unfortunately there are no follows-up.
You may try asking in the stable mailing list.


----------



## ale (Jan 8, 2009)

ideogon said:
			
		

> Just got one line further!  Haha.  After detecting the Ethernet address, now:
> 
> miibus0:  <MII bus> on msk0


How did you do that?


----------

